# opinions!



## futurefarmer (Oct 13, 2012)

Feel free to share opinions and tips about my little guy! sorry about the odd angles on the chest pics lol my mom took the picture


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't know much about Boers, but I see broadly set front legs to handle a good deal of weight; a long body; and meaty thighs. Nice level back from a dairy perspective; I don't know if that's a plus with Boers. I hope someone more knowledgeable replies.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice! Love his wide front and long level top. His rear pasterns seem a little long/weak, but that's the only thing I notice as far as cons. I don't see wether shows very often (well, almost never!) so not sure if strong pasterns is a big deal or not with them. It is with breeding goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## futurefarmer (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank yall! we just got him weaned on to his show feed so I hope to see even more improvement over the next few months. I hate to sound ignorant, but could you elaborate on what you mean by weak in the pasterns?


----------

